# MBGFC Memorial Day Scales should be busy



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

21 outboards in the shootout
104 in the two day 
Let the Games Begin!
Last year there was a #704 and a #684
Will there be a boat waiting for the scales to open with a big girl in the cockpit?
Scales open 4-9 Sat and Sun


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Team BluePrints on the board...report coming... Still on the water


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Team Hooker boated a 107" 454# at Devils Tower, to lead the 2 day, another Boat has a larger one in the pit...supposedly. Pensacola was well represented with Team Blueprints, and Heather D posting some nice fish. A 36 contender swept the Tuna with a 132YF, 82BE, 40 something YF from DWN


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Anywhere to see the updated leaded board? If not, keep the post coming on any changes. Wish MBGFC would give real time leader board.....


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

[email protected], 455 blue, 115 tuna, 55 wahoo, 35 mahi.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hear that Reel Worthless went 4 for 5 on blues. :thumbsup:


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Downtime2 said:


> Hear that Reel Worthless went 4 for 5 on blues. :thumbsup:


That should be a pretty good pay day. Good job Reel Worthless!


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Myles can catch some fish !!! ... Looking forward to getting out with him and Nick....


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

myles is in line waiting to weigh a fish... with a bunch in front of them .... they need better real time results....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Hear Done Deal got 5 blues...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Jurrasic Park was poppin'...


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

Face book has the best feed.... MBGFC... Watching the race and the Phone and the computer and had the phone to my ear checking on my drunk wife getting home after a day on the water with friends.... I'm all tech'd out...lol :blink:


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Here is some pics from Facebook


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job guy's. nice fish.


----------

